
Hadoop filesystem at Twitter - r4um
https://blog.twitter.com/2015/hadoop-filesystem-at-twitter
======
nerdy
Hate to be the one to pick fly shit out of pepper but why "/user" and not
"/temp"? I'm sure you'd get used to it over time but just for the sake of
consistency if we're going to reconstitute vowels in the unix conventions,
shouldn't we do it uniformly?

Anyhow, seeing an inconsistency like this from Twitter makes me feel a little
better about my own shortcomings.

~~~
thwarted
My reading is that /user is for data associated with twitter users/accounts,
not meant to store things that go in /usr. /usr says system related stuff.
/user is meant to be distinct from /logs and /tmp, not indicate a global,
common utility/data directory.

    
    
        /user holds twitter user data
        /logs holds time stamped aggregated data
        /tmp  is for ephemeral data, it has a truncated name because that's 
              what people are used for this purpose
    

_I_ wouldn't name it /usr if it held information about users either.

~~~
bpodgursky
We delete anything in our hdfs /tmp after two weeks. It's very convenient for
oneoff job output which you know doesn't have to be around long. /user is for
important longer lived stuff.

